# R5 4K/8K movie frame grab??



## StevenA (Aug 26, 2020)

I can't seem to be able to do this. I've followed the instructions from the online advanced users guide (p 489) but I don't have the symbol shown on step 4 of p 490. The last symbol I have is the scissors. Anybody else been able to successfully grab a still from their video using these instructions?


----------



## StevenA (Sep 2, 2020)

Bumping this. Anybody done this successfully?


----------



## StevenA (Sep 9, 2020)

Nevermind. I figured it out. My own fault. You cannot perform a frame grab if the video was recorded in CLog and that's what I was trying to do.


----------

